# Hawks and "bobs"



## Eleftharios (Oct 5, 2014)

What is the chance that a cooper's hawk can find it's way into a loft via the bobs?


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

I can tell you from experience that it can and does happen. I saw a Coopers hawk follow one of my birds in through the bobs.


----------



## Eleftharios (Oct 5, 2014)

What about a hawk that finds it's way through the bobs that is not following a bird?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, it has happened. Killed a bunch of pigeons.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Yes, I have heard of it too. *


----------

